
Folyo - Find the perfect designer for you - The Industry - sgdesign
http://theindustry.cc/2012/08/02/folyo-find-the-perfect-designer-for-you/
======
speg
As someone who likes to build things but without any design chops, it would be
great to have a place like this to find designers. How much should you expect
to pay?

